# Speed limits in Spain



## 88895 (May 10, 2005)

Can somebody give me a update on the speed limits in Spain.I've got a motorhome 3850kg.I've read somewhere that the speed limit has been reduced.Are French speed limits the same.Cheers Brian.  :roll: :roll:


----------



## 89351 (May 20, 2005)

The answer to Spanish speed limits is here:

http://www.viajarenautocaravana.com/veaint/artveain.htm#uk

No-one seems to take any notice, & if you try to comply, the lorries seem to get rather annoyed!


----------

